# Estimating Times To Plow



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Landscapers can go to websites that have mowing calculators. Where it will tell you long it will take to mow a lawn based on mower size and speed.

Is there anything like this for snow plowing?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

32vld;2077809 said:


> Landscapers can go to websites that have mowing calculators. Where it will tell you long it will take to mow a lawn based on mower size and speed.
> 
> Is there anything like this for snow plowing?


yes..........


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

X2, yes.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SnoFarmer;2077816 said:


> X2, yes.....


So do you like that one or the other one?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The other one.
You?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Neither.......


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

SnoFarmer;2077826 said:


> The other one.
> You?


Same,only problem is it dosen't have that factor built into it.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I use both and subtract the biggest from the smallest for my quote...works everytime.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

grandview;2077830 said:


> Same,only problem is it dosen't have that factor built into it.


I know what you are saying.
Without that or the other factor it can still be ambiguous at times.


----------

